# My two latest new-to-me: 5906 and 4026



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

S&W 5906

An unusual model variation, marked "Modelo Militar". I've only seen one of these before. Blackened stainless/"melonite" finish, decocker only, looks like maybe someone carefully removed the lanyard ring. Regardless, I'm happy with it.



















S&W 4026

The only semi-auto they made with a frame-mounted decocker (no safety). Produced 1991-93.


----------



## Charliefox (Dec 10, 2011)

Nice! I have a hard time telling the 4 digit models


----------

